# Roof Racks and Positioning



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

So I installed my roof rack... 

I have this same car, same rack as this picture.










So I'm stuck with either too much overhang in the front or the back. Is it harmful to have overhang in the front? Overhang in the back means it will hit the hatch if someone accidentally opens it without removing the boards.

I'm thinking I may just take the 2-3 minutes and take the bindings off.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

from a fellow RU owner...a little too far front is better than a little too far back.


----------



## The[ak] (Oct 13, 2009)

sexy car


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

This one's mine before the roof rack...


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

mmmm sti nom nom nom

not digging those rims though, some bronze te37s would be sexxx.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

They were cheap winter rims... and because the car's grey, bronze doesn't look too great.


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

your car your call, just saying... dark gray metallic + bronze = deliciousness, but thats my opinion, any mods?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

bronze rims add 10% more horsepower

per rim


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

you sure you're not confusing that with torque? Because thats how it works on Evo's...


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I didn't really dig the roof rack positioning, exchanging it for a roof box. Yakima Skybox 16. Problem solved


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Rotas FTMFL. Any pics of how it looked in the forward position?


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Those aren't Rota's... although for winter, even Rota's are fine. They do fail when people autocross with them, they're just not meant for that.

No pics in the forward position, basically, the front rack was behind the front (or rear) binding, leaving 1/2 the board ahead of the rack. That's too much wind stress on the board for my liking.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I know those aren't real Work Emotion CR-Kais, but even worse than Rota? Like Drag/Rev/Speedy or something?


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I wouldn't run Work Emotions in the winter, that's just stupid. They're cheap Drag wheels. Winter is all about crappy rims and expensive winter tires. Salt and gravel will chew up the rims pretty good, not to mention the possibility of curb rash (when you can't see where the curb is). When youre talking low cost cast wheels, Rota/Drag/Elbrus etc, they're all using the same basic process and one is not better than the other. With higher profile winter tires and less spirited winter driving, the chances of wheel failure are slim to none. I laugh at all the guys I see running around in withter with $4000 in rims and summer tires, then bitch about the finish being messed up, or running into a curb.

I'll leave the BBS for summer...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Zee said:


> I wouldn't run Work Emotions in the winter, that's just stupid. They're cheap Drag wheels. Winter is all about crappy rims and expensive winter tires. Salt and gravel will chew up the rims pretty good, not to mention the possibility of curb rash (when you can't see where the curb is). When youre talking low cost cast wheels, Rota/Drag/Elbrus etc, they're all using the same basic process and one is not better than the other. With higher profile winter tires and less spirited winter driving, the chances of wheel failure are slim to none. I laugh at all the guys I see running around in withter with $4000 in rims and summer tires, then bitch about the finish being messed up, or running into a curb.
> 
> I'll leave the BBS for summer...


Ah...Winter wheels only. Ok, you get a pass then.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Of course... looks are less of a deal when you have a box/rack on top and the car is filthy 90% of the time.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> That`s why I like having a pickup...just throw the shit in the back...problem solved...:cheeky4:
> 
> Just ribbing ya....nice car....:thumbsup:


There are things to be said about a good truck 

Got the Skybox 16. Much better... it will fit up to 190 cm skis according to my measurements.


----------



## ebs675 (Feb 7, 2009)

I have an outback sport, with just a regular open snowboard rack. I have been thinking about getting a box for my Colorado trips. I am curious if you can fit 2 snowboards in your box plus gear. Does that hatch clear when it is opened? What is the exact model ?

Thanks Man!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I can fit a lot of stuff in there, easily 3-4 snowboards, or a couple of snowboards and 3-4 skis. It's a wide box. The hatch clears with about 1.5 cm to spare.
This is a Yakima Skybox 16.


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

Zee said:


> I can fit a lot of stuff in there, easily 3-4 snowboards, or a couple of snowboards and 3-4 skis. It's a wide box. The hatch clears with about 1.5 cm to spare.
> This is a Yakima Skybox 16.


Im thinking of picking one of these up. Do you mean it can fit 3-4 snowboards w/ bindings or w/o? And how much did you get this for? Retail is pretty steep


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

3-4 boards with bindings. 

I paid retail... not much of a choice.


----------

